# Space Marines travel in style~



## lnquisitor (Feb 10, 2008)

Fellow forumers, not long ago I have committed some huge sum of resources for my little marines to join the ranks of "high flyers".

In the light of this and while waiting for my boxes of expansive plastic to arrive I made this, and have since decided laughter is best shared worldwide. :laugh:


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Love it!! Escpecially how their eyes bulge out every time someone shows up


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

real men ride in Landraiders!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Simple, but funny...I can dig it.


----------



## lnquisitor (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments. :victory:
I should post all my future incoming work here for sharing. Thanks! :laugh:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Haha, that is EXACTLY what 5th edition can be summed up as. Well done!


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

Haha love it!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent. 

And yes, make Heresy your first priority for these! :grin:


----------

